# Merry Christmas! 🎄A Movie Trailer Christmas



## reimerpdx (Nov 1, 2019)

Now that Halloween is over, it's Christmastime. Right? Right?!?


----------



## reimerpdx (Nov 8, 2019)

Here's the second single from the upcoming album :D


----------



## reimerpdx (Nov 15, 2019)

Here's the third single from the album A Movie Trailer Christmas


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 15, 2019)

Wow! Fantastic arranging!


----------



## reimerpdx (Nov 15, 2019)

Polkasound said:


> Wow! Fantastic arranging!


Thank you  I appreciate that!!


----------



## reimerpdx (Nov 20, 2019)

Here's the third track from our album A Movie Trailer Christmas.
We arranged 15 carols in various cinematic movie genres.


----------



## reimerpdx (Dec 3, 2019)

Here's the fourth track from our album A Movie Trailer Christmas.
Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy - in the style of Sci-fi, Cyberpunk.


----------



## dbudimir (Dec 3, 2019)

Really nice arrangements!!! Sounds great!! Just put it on my Apple music to listen to the rest later. Merry Christmas


----------



## reimerpdx (Dec 3, 2019)

dbudimir said:


> Really nice arrangements!!! Sounds great!! Just put it on my Apple music to listen to the rest later. Merry Christmas


Much appreciated!!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## reimerpdx (Dec 10, 2019)

Here's the short holiday horror film that was borne out of this albums creation.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 10, 2019)

Excellent work dude. Love every one, and the movie is right down my alley.
Again, excellent work


----------



## reimerpdx (Dec 10, 2019)

James H said:


> Excellent work dude. Love every one, and the movie is right down my alley.
> Again, excellent work


I appreciate it!


----------



## reimerpdx (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas to all my friends on VI-C!
A weird album for your Christmas listening


----------

